# January 2010 BMQ



## PMW (26 Oct 2009)

I went into my local CFRC today and was told I start BMQ on January 11 th. at CFB Borden.

I started my application in April 2009 and was merit listed on October 21st, will be sworn in on December 16th.

I am entering as a cook.  Previous service in regular forces was from December 1, 1978 to January 1983 also as a cook.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (27 Oct 2009)

That pretty sweet, I applied in October and they already started callng all my 5 contacts, hopefully I'll get sent to Borden for my BMQ.

Good luck on your BMQ.


----------



## jessliv (28 Oct 2009)

I got the call today...BMQ Jan11....so freaking excited!!!!...
now if I can just get them pushups...lol
Anyone else going??


----------



## navy86 (29 Oct 2009)

Me too. January 9th though.


----------



## bigjohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Are you guys for regular or reserve? I was told yesterday that I'm in the Jan. 11th BMQ, but he said it was in St. Jean. I'm supposed to swear in Dec. 9th


----------



## jessliv (29 Oct 2009)

I think we all go the Sat before and then start on the Monday...Navy you are going to Borden for training?


----------



## kratz (29 Oct 2009)

Using the search function on this site brought up the following threads: 

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/86231.0.html , reply # 1 and # 4

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/85180/post-830313.html#msg830313 , reply # 6, apr 09

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/34610.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/86259.45.html 

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/77395/post-751255.html#msg751255

These will answer questions about CFLRS Det Borden / NRTD Borden, as well as the SOP for why they want you to report in on Saturday.

As always confirm your departure dates and travel information with your CFRC in advance.


----------



## PMW (29 Oct 2009)

bigjohnson said:
			
		

> Are you guys for regular or reserve? I was told yesterday that I'm in the Jan. 11th BMQ, but he said it was in St. Jean. I'm supposed to swear in Dec. 9th



I am entering Reg Force and was told my DEU will be land forces. Cook is a purple trade so I can be posted anywhere.


----------



## Alpheus (5 Nov 2009)

I'm in, start Jan 11th at St. Jean.  Going for LCIS tech.  ;D


----------



## bjork (5 Nov 2009)

Hi there!  I've been reading these forums for almost a year now... no need to post because everyone asked/answered all the questions I had.

I'm in as well on January 11th, St Jean.  Going for Naval Electronics Technician (Radar).  Anyone here on the west coast?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2009)

bjork said:
			
		

> Hi there!  I've been reading these forums for almost a year now... *no need to post because everyone asked/answered all the questions I had.*
> I'm in as well on January 11th, St Jean.  Going for Naval Electronics Technician (Radar).  Anyone here on the west coast?



bjork, awesome first post!!  Now if we could only get everyone else to read before posting as you obviously did.......   

Congrats and good luck with your career.


----------



## bigjohnson (6 Nov 2009)

I'm going for vehicle tech on the 11th in st. jean. Anyone leaving from Toronto on the 9th?


----------



## nfabs (9 Nov 2009)

Hey got the call today! I'm on the Jan 11th BMQ at St. Jean. I'm from Toronto, I'm leaving Pearson on Sunday morning.

Congratulations to all!

See you there and Good luck! =)


----------



## Spooky (9 Nov 2009)

Got my call today to confirm my BMQ is in St. Jean Jan. 11th. 
The Recruiting Center screwed up on my file. I VR'd due to injury a year and a half ago. Decided to give it another go, got my interview, explained why I VR'd yadda yadda. I got a call saying I can skip BMQ and go right to Kingston(going ATIS Tech) which got me a little excited(was sent to PAT week 11 because of injury). So I quit my job expecting to get sworn in the 17th of November at 1pm and head to Kingston right after. Then they call me saying I have to do Basic(which is fine I don't mind doing it again) It just would have been nice if I wasn't unemployed at the moment with the holiday season coming.


----------



## Zyllon (12 Nov 2009)

I got the call today

BMQ is Borden Jan 11th, 2010

Swearing on Dec 16, 2009

I'm from Toronto,


----------



## PMW (13 Nov 2009)

Hello  Zyllon, 

Congraduations on joining the Canadian Armed Forces (RMS Clerk).  I am also from Toronto and look forward to meeting you when we are enrolled and sworn in on December 16th.

 :yellow:


----------



## Zyllon (14 Nov 2009)

Tks PMW

Congratulation on join the Canadian Forces.


We have the same time line:

Started application in April 2009

Merit listed on October

 Sworn in on December 16th - Toronto

BMQ in Borden Jan 2010

What a coincidence 

   
 ;D


----------



## kristennh (14 Nov 2009)

I also have Jan 11th Bmq in Borden, Being sworn in dec 17,  Going for Sonar Op, Im from London On


----------



## MarcoB (16 Nov 2009)

I'm flying out from Edmonton on January 9th to begin at Borden on Jan 11th


----------



## forumdood007 (16 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

I'm on the east coast, going reg forces Navy. My process is in the reference checks etc and am told that BMQ will be soon. My office is telling me it will be St Jean, possibly in January. There must be a certain amount to a troup. Are you guys that are going to Borden going there because you are further west than me? Maybe mine will actually be Borden too.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (18 Nov 2009)

I got called today.

BMQ is in St-Jean Jan 11th, 2010
Leaving January 9th 2010.

Swearing on Dec 16, 2009

I live in Calgary.

Quick question, are we going to fly directly to St Jean?


----------



## Alpheus (18 Nov 2009)

Dante_Of_Canada said:
			
		

> I got called today.
> 
> Swearing on Dec 16, 2009
> 
> I live in Calgary.


Congratulations,   I'll be seeing you in Calgary.



> Quick question, are we going to fly directly to St Jean?


No, we'll be flying to Montreal and then getting a shuttle bus/taxi to CFLRS.  Search for joining instructions, it tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## bjork (19 Nov 2009)

kristennh said:
			
		

> I also have Jan 11th Bmq in Borden, Being sworn in dec 17,  Going for Sonar Op, Im from London On



Just curious-- are you going reserves or reg forces?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2009)

bjork said:
			
		

> Just curious-- are you going reserves or reg forces?



Let me see now.  BMQ.   Borden.  Jan 11th.  Sonar Operator.  Sounds like Regular Force to me.


----------



## tsokman (20 Nov 2009)

Zyllon said:
			
		

> I got the call today
> 
> BMQ is Borden Jan 11th, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## bjork (20 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let me see now.  BMQ.   Borden.  Jan 11th.  Sonar Operator.  Sounds like Regular Force to me.



Is a Sonar Op only Regular Forces?  Can that not be a Reservist's trade?


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2009)

bjork said:
			
		

> Is a Sonar Op only Regular Forces?  Can that not be a Reservist's trade?



Here's your menu of part-time jobs.:
http://www.forces.ca/html/index.aspx?sm1=2&sm2=0&sm3=&sid=81&lang=en&b0=1

Note: I *do not* vouch for the accuracy of the link.


----------



## bjork (21 Nov 2009)

Thanks mariomike


----------



## Bob1987 (23 Nov 2009)

Congratulations everyone ! Good luck to all of you! I'm jumping on board too, I enroll Jan 8th and fly somewhere Jan 9th (I don't know where, forgot to ask) I'm going in for Lcis tech like alpheus . I was told by my file manager I would recieve information package some time.  Is anyone else in the same boat? Either way , good luck staying (or getting) in shape ! And see some of you soon!


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (23 Nov 2009)

Just if anybody wants to know, I applied  near the end of September and got called for my Apt Test + Medical a few days later, I just got a job offer this past Wednesday .
I was lucky it got quickly processed. Meet you all at the camp!


----------



## BearPusher (26 Nov 2009)

Swearing in Jan. 14th at CFRC Vancouver
Fly out on Jan. 16th
BMQ at CFB Borden starts Jan. 18th

I guess the first BMQ course was full so I caught the later one. Hopefully see some of you guys there  :warstory:


----------



## NoCashBob (30 Nov 2009)

Swearing in CFRD Sudbury on 7 January, arriving at Borden the 16th, BMQ to start on the 18th.
SigOp here, stoked to get this rolling. You'll all know me by sight, I'll be the 5'6 120lb guy with the shit-eatin grin 

Any other SigOps slated for January BMQ @ Borden?


----------



## silverbirdtank (30 Nov 2009)

I will also be at borden on the 16th coming from edmonton.

Basic starts on the 18th with the last two posters.

going in for Nav Comm.

pretty anxious


----------



## AlexD. (30 Nov 2009)

Swearing in on the 6th at CFRC Montreal, will be at Borden on the 16th, starting on the 18th as well - Sig Op.


----------



## NoCashBob (1 Dec 2009)

Well looks like there will be at least three SigOps for Jan18 BMQ, that's cool. I noticed AlexD you're going to Borden when you're coming from Montreal, a stones throw from St. Jean -- that eliminated my prev. thought that I was put on Borden for saving a plane ticket, but now I'm not sure why. I was originally course loaded for St. Jean (hell, some of my paperwork still say's St. Jean, and I got sent both St. Jean *and* Borden joining instructions  )  but later switched to Borden.

My best guess now is that they restructured the courses last minute.

Anyone else ad there BMQ location changed last minute?


----------



## silverbirdtank (1 Dec 2009)

Anyone else watching the youtube videos of 'basic up' to get an idea of what we are all in for come BMQ?


----------



## AlexD. (1 Dec 2009)

silverbirdtank said:
			
		

> Anyone else watching the youtube videos of 'basic up' to get an idea of what we are all in for come BMQ?



There is "Basic Up: Reloaded" that is currently being posted on a weekly basis on the CF website. It's more recent than the original, though supposedly from 2006. All episodes should be up in 2 or 3 weeks time.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/guide-eng.asp

There is also a thread on "Basic Up" that can be found here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52909.0


----------



## silverbirdtank (1 Dec 2009)

Good stuff Alex, thanks!

We are definately in for some hell, but probably the hardest and most rewarding thing we could ever hope to do.


----------



## keano (2 Dec 2009)

Hello All!

What a great resource this is to find the information I need.  I've just received my offer and am heading to Borden to start my BMQ on January 19.

I'm in as an ATIS and looking forward to taking on the role when ready!

I'm 35, so no longer full of p*ss and vinegar hopefully my experience will serve me well @ the BMQ.  I'm nervous, excited and eager all at once to see whatthis is like....

Anyone else starting off on Jan 19 @ Borden?

Cheers to all


----------



## keano (2 Dec 2009)

oops! Jan 18th...great start! Couldn't even getthe date right.


----------



## silverbirdtank (2 Dec 2009)

There's a bunch of us in this thread starting on that date in Borden.

Where are you from keano?


----------



## commTech (3 Dec 2009)

I'm in for Jan 18 at Borden too, LCIS Tech. Like bjork I've been lurking & learning a ton since the spring, so now seems a good time to sign up. Swearing in Dec 16 at CFRC London.

Looking forward to meeting you guys up there, it looks like there'll be at least a few of us C&Eers!


----------



## keano (3 Dec 2009)

Fredericton, NB...Just looking forward to getting started.  Basic should be great in the middle of winter!


----------



## silverbirdtank (3 Dec 2009)

Ya it's going to be pretty cold some days outside.

Hopefully if we are all good we will get to catch an olympic hockey game or two haha.


----------



## PMW (3 Dec 2009)

silverbirdtank said:
			
		

> Ya it's going to be pretty cold some days outside.
> 
> Hopefully if we are all good we will get to catch an olympic hockey game or two haha.



It will be the wind chill and snow that will be a factor.
 CFB Borden is flat and open area and is also located in the snow belt.
                                             December     January     February     March
Average Temperature:                  -4.0 C              -8.1 C           -7.1 C         -2.2 C 
Average Snowfall:                       62.4 cm            80.2 cm         39.5 cm      28.1 cm

http://www.tourismbarrie.com/about-barrie-1/climate/


----------



## AlexD. (3 Dec 2009)

PMW said:
			
		

> It will be the wind chill and snow that will be a factor.
> CFB Borden is flat and open area and is also located in the snow belt.
> December     January     February     March
> Average Temperature:                  -4.0 C              -8.1 C           -7.1 C         -2.2 C
> ...



hahah January is going to be a wonderful month


----------



## silverbirdtank (3 Dec 2009)

Oh ya, that doesn't seem cold from the numbers but I know what that wind can do. From Alberta and the wind blows hard here and in the winter it can be unbearable.


----------



## willellis (3 Dec 2009)

Anyone know if they are still running weekly courses in St.Jean? I spoke to my CFRC and they said that I will most likely be loaded onto a Jan course. I am hoping that this is the case, but who knows. For all that are heading off soon, enjoy your stay.


----------



## BearPusher (4 Dec 2009)

Minus 10c without wind chill is balmy. When things pass -25c it starts getting f***ing cold. It's usually the wind that starts getting to you. I remember back in Regina getting blown off my feet while walking on ice. The guys at work think my brain must have gotten frost bitten or something when I was on the prairies, because I love winter.

Although I will admit I hope it's warmer for the 14 ish km march.

Phil M.


----------



## keano (6 Dec 2009)

The weather will suck...Here's to hoping we do get to watch an Olympic hockey game or 2.  I'll settle for the gold medal game. GO CANADA!

Any reason why we got changed from St. Jean to Borden??


----------



## BearPusher (7 Dec 2009)

They didn't change our BMQ from St. Jean to Borden. There are 2 BMQ courses being run in Jan. at Borden I think and they just happened to put our names on that list.

A few years ago I was excited that the Olympics where coming to Vancouver. That excitement quickly vanished upon seeing the cost of gold medal hockey tickets  . Then before the Olympics get here I'm shipping off to BMQ, that's the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## NoCashBob (7 Dec 2009)

I got switched from St. Jean to Borden shortly after accepting my job offer, not sure why either, I thought it was the short distance (saving a plane ticket expense) but apparently some guy from Montreal is being sent to Borden, and that person is at St. Jean's doorstep.. there goes that theory.

Probably just some last minute re-adjusting of the course loads I'm figuring now, personally, I'm stating to get stoked about doing BMQ at Borden. Many have said negative thing about Borden BMQ, but then again, most of them I'm sure did BMQ in St. Jean, so there's going to be a BIAS most likely.

IMO they sent me there, they have there reasons, BMQ is BMQ, so I'm happy. All that's left is to prepare.


----------



## AlexD. (7 Dec 2009)

Yeah, I'm being sent to Borden for BMQ and I'm in Montreal. Definitely not complaining either  I assume it's just because they have a lot of recruits awaiting training, especially after the Christmas/New Year holiday block and being picked for Borden was just the way the cookie crumbled. 

Either way, getting more and more hyped each passing day


----------



## NoCashBob (7 Dec 2009)

****** A. Right on brother, I hear ya.  We all gonna have to put into this, so ya get what you get, and we all gonna go through this together, so yeah man, see you at course, lets kick some ***


----------



## willellis (9 Dec 2009)

Is BMQ in Borden for Militia only?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2009)

willellis said:
			
		

> Is BMQ in Borden for Militia only?



 ???  No.


----------



## tsokman (10 Dec 2009)

is there something that rounds out BMQ like an end of course obstacle course-forced march or something....how many forced marches do you have to do in BMQ...


----------



## infantryian (10 Dec 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> is there something that rounds out BMQ like an end of course obstacle course-forced march or something....how many forced marches do you have to do in BMQ...



there is a 13km ruck march followed by a fireman's carry.

for more information about what to expect go to:

http://www.forces.ca/media/_VIDEOS/basic_rt_en.flv

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/guide-eng.asp?sort=asc

ps. I have not been on BMQ, still waiting to be processed, but that is what I have found to be the most helpful. Of course there are also a multitude of posts in the BMQ section of this site.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (12 Dec 2009)

Hey, I have 2 question about the upcoming BMQ, I was reading online that we have to pay 425$ for rations and quarters, may I put the money in my income taxes ? Also, our salary according to forces.ca is 31,488 a year and 2,624 a month, but is this after taxes or before?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2009)

I guess you haven't been reading the topics on Pay or Entering the CF and your money.




			
				Dante_Of_Canada said:
			
		

> Hey, I have 2 question about the upcoming BMQ, I was reading online that we have to pay 425$ for rations and quarters, may I put the money in my income taxes ?



No.  You will be sent a T-4 for your annual Tax Return. 




			
				Dante_Of_Canada said:
			
		

> Also, our salary according to forces.ca is 31,488 a year and 2,624 a month, but is this after taxes or before?



This is before Taxes.  Before all other Deductions.


----------



## mellian (12 Dec 2009)

So 1624 or less after deductions.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2009)

As clarified in other topics, it will all depend on how your Tax Deductions and other Deductions and Allotments are set up.


----------



## Loachman (12 Dec 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> is there something that rounds out BMQ like an end of course obstacle course-forced march or something....



You can all take your favourite Mod out for beer...


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Dec 2009)

Hmm - I think the staff actually take you out... after the night you party it up as you graduate, for a bright and early morning "puke run" 

This of course, is just the stuff of legend perhaps... or not. I haven't yet experienced it. But, my ex did!


----------



## tsokman (12 Dec 2009)

hmmm...just asking because I know in alot of armys theres an end of basic test like a long forced march where you can flunk your basic if you dont pass it regardless of your results throughout all of basic...thats not the case with BMQ...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2009)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Hmm - I think the staff actually take you out... after the night you party it up as you graduate, for a bright and early morning "puke run"
> 
> This of course, is just the stuff of legend perhaps... or not. I haven't yet experienced it. But, my ex did!



I think that we are dealing with here is a case of a "waste of rations".


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Dec 2009)

Hmmm - probably more a waste of alcohol than rations, haha! I heard a lot of people get to the end, pretty green in colour. And... that's without camo paint


----------



## redsuspenders (13 Dec 2009)

Since I am currently in BMQ at Borden, I don't have time to read all of this post.  So I will simply add my 2 cents to this thread.
Here are a couple of tips for those attending Borden.
-When you are told to shut up: DO IT! (punishments for not doing so include plank, wall sits and lots of push ups!)
-Make the most of your weekends off when you get them.  Get off the base.
-Listen to all of your staff, they know a lot, its not all a show.
-Learn rank structure before you get there. At least the NCM levels. (Different coloured hooks mean different branches.  Don't call a PO a SGT!)
-Never call a NCM sir or mam.
-Fire picket sucks!  Suck it up, everyone gets it some weekends!


Borden BMQ is broken into 4 platoons: Atlantic, Vimy, Britain, & Normandy.  Each platoon will start close to 60 recruits.  We lost some in the first express test, and gained some from St. Jean to take their place.  Now we are at 50.  We graduate this Thursday. 

Although you may not get along with everyone in your platoon, tolerate them for 14 weeks, then more then likely, you will never see some of them again.  After BMQ, you'll be off to another school where there will be a new bunch of people you will deal with.  However the difference here is you are all the same trade.  So in theory, you have things in common.

As I said, make the most of your training.  Absorb whatever you can, it is worth it.

Most importantly, enjoy yourself.  The instructors know when to have some fun with you, and when to get serious.  Learn when the timings are!


----------



## NoCashBob (14 Dec 2009)

redsuspenders said:
			
		

> Since I am currently in BMQ at Borden, I don't have time to read all of this post. ... ...



I've been wondering if and how (where) it is possible to access the internet while on BMQ at Borden -- given that the pre-enrollment package states intenet/email access is not available to recruits and laptops/computers are on the DO NOT BRING list -- so reading this post I'm only left wondering how and where you have gotten internet access. While on BMQ myself this next Jan. I'd like to occasionally check my email or IM a buddy. Any advice?

Also, what's the competition between Vimy, Atlantic etc. like and which were you with?


----------



## AlexD. (15 Dec 2009)

NoCashBob, did you get your joining instructions yet with the list of stuff you'll have to bring with you to BMQ, etc.? 

I hear from one recruiter that I am only getting mine and the security clearance form at the enrollment ceremony one week before I leave for BMQ and then another recruiter says I can stop by the CFRC and ask them for it in advance.  Wish I could get a straight answer and get the forms earlier than one week before leaving and avoid having to rush like crazy, heh.


----------



## NoCashBob (15 Dec 2009)

I did get my pre-enrollment package about 2 weeks ago. It contained joining instructions for both Borden and St. Jean (as posted earlier, I was orig. to be sent to St. Jean, but changed to Borden) as well as some generic information such as boot lacing methods, windsor knot inst. rank insignias for NCM and Officers etc.

A kit List is included stating what can and cannot be brought, what is needed, recommended, and what can be bought while at base at the Canex.

Lastly is a Security Clearance form to be filled out and brought to enrollment. If you get anything ahead of time, I would recommend the Security Clearance form, go get that from your recruiter as depending on your life experiences thus far you may need to do a little digging to fill it out correctly and it will be a serious pain to have to do this on enrollment day. Better safe than sorry so get that and fill it out regardless of what your recruiter says, that's my advice. Any recruitment office will have those forms.

Most of the information is basic but informative, so learn the windsor knot, lacing patterns, and rank insignias and names. I can't say with certainty but I would imagine if it's included in the information package, it's expected to be concrete learned by the time you enter basic. Myself I am learning to properly iron and starch my shirts and shine boots.

ADDITION: Iron your pants through a slightly damp lint-free washcloth, you'll avoid that 'shiny-pants' look.


----------



## AlexD. (15 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll assume, for all intents and purposes, that since BMQ is run on the same set of standards in Borden as St-Jean, that the St-Jean joining instructions posted on this forum and required material to bring are more or less the same with the main difference being the location.

As for the Security Clearance form, I was told it was received at Enrollment and you have to fill out and hand it in when you get to Borden, but maybe that varies since you were mailed yours already. Either way, I was told Sig Op requires a level III clearance, so it'll take some digging indeed to fill everything out  though I guess I can consider myself "lucky" since I'm only 20 and spent the past year being an unemployed bum and have little work experience previous to that so less digging will be required in comparison to others!


----------



## silverbirdtank (16 Dec 2009)

Gettin that security clearance form filled out, YEAH!!!!

Need level three so I better not miss anything, haha.


----------



## PMW (16 Dec 2009)

Today was enrollment day.  I am now a member of the Canadian Armed Forces with the rank of Corporal.  BMQ at CFB Borden starting January 9th. 

I want to wish everyone a happy holiday season and all the best in the new year.

Enjoy this time with family and loved ones and have a successfull BMQ


----------



## silverbirdtank (17 Dec 2009)

I have been learning the rank structures so as not to get yelled at to much for calling our instructors by the wrong title


----------



## robbiewho? (17 Dec 2009)

Luckily enough the Army and Air Force ones are the same for NCM's, the Navy likes to be different


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2009)

robbiewho? said:
			
		

> Luckily enough the Army and Air Force ones are the same for NCM's,



They are also the same for officers.

Lucky for you, they teach ranks over there at the old BMQ.

Fail in the focus department........


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Dec 2009)

....quick silverbird what do you call an instructer with two chevrons and a leaf who belongs to the artillery???


----------



## AlexD. (17 Dec 2009)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ....quick silverbird what do you call an instructer with two chevrons and a leaf who belongs to the artillery???



i heard they liked to be called Super Corporal !  ;D


----------



## redsuspenders (18 Dec 2009)

NoCashBob said:
			
		

> I've been wondering if and how (where) it is possible to access the internet while on BMQ at Borden -- given that the pre-enrollment package states intenet/email access is not available to recruits and laptops/computers are on the DO NOT BRING list -- so reading this post I'm only left wondering how and where you have gotten internet access. While on BMQ myself this next Jan. I'd like to occasionally check my email or IM a buddy. Any advice?
> 
> Also, what's the competition between Vimy, Atlantic etc. like and which were you with?



I actually graduated yesterday.  When I posted the message, I was at home for the weekend.   As far as internet access, there is the O club when you get base leave.  i never used the access there, but I heard it was painful to get onto.  A lot of people use their phones once they get access, even though we were told cell phones were for talking only.
I was in Atlantic platoon.  Our staff insisted that our platoon was the best, and at times, you could see it.  From basic things like the platoona all being dressed the same in the field.
Vimy would go out with some in toques, some in bush hats, some in thermals, some not.  Other simple things like that.  I guess it is all in how you see it, but it does stand out as wrong!

Have fun, and as I mentioned.  Enjoy it and take it all in!


----------



## PMW (23 Dec 2009)

Two Weeks left until BMQ on January 9th at CFB Borden.  Taking bus from CFRC Oshawa.


----------



## AlexD. (24 Dec 2009)

PMW said:
			
		

> Two Weeks left until BMQ on January 9th at CFB Borden.  Taking bus from CFRC Oshawa.



Three weeks here! So hyped for it.  ;D Feels so close, but so far. Have my train ticket to Toronto purchased already and having a friend drive me up to Borden on the 16th!


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Dec 2009)

If your're  doing BMQ in Borden...you're lucky!!!   They have it better compared to St. Jean.  Have fun guys


----------



## robbiewho? (24 Dec 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They are also the same for officers.
> 
> Lucky for you, they teach ranks over there at the old BMQ.
> 
> Fail in the focus department........



I wasn't the one stating that I had been studying the ranks. Personally I'm just making sure I am physically ready and not over thinking anything that could happen in BMQ.  :christmas happy:


----------



## Dante43 (25 Dec 2009)

Sorry if this has already been asked before but, are the locker where we store our stuff such as wallet/sin card/private documents in our bedroom area? Is it well secured? How big is it? I got a netbook for christmas and I was wondering if it would be wise to bring it to bmq (even though I won't get wifi because I won't be returning in Calgary for awhile)? Also, will there be time to read a book on weeknights and weekends?


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Dec 2009)

redsuspenders said:
			
		

> Borden BMQ is broken into 4 platoons: Atlantic, Vimy, Britain, & Normandy.  Each platoon will start close to 60 recruits.  We lost some in the first express test, and gained some from St. Jean to take their place.  Now we are at 50.  We graduate this Thursday.



You were on my platoon.  8)  Give me a hint...section? Initials?  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Dec 2009)

Dante43 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has already been asked before but, are the locker where we store our stuff such as wallet/sin card/private documents in our bedroom area? Is it well secured? How big is it? I got a netbook for christmas and I was wondering if it would be wise to bring it to bmq (even though I won't get wifi because I won't be returning in Calgary for awhile)? Also, will there be time to read a book on weeknights and weekends?



If you are at Borden, you get a personal box (which remains in your bottom drawer) to put your documents and other goods in. After indoc, you can keep your cell phone and camera in there as well. In SJ, there is a very small locker next to your closet, about 1' by 1'. 

Laptops will stay in civvy lock-up (an empty room that is locked) until after indoc and even then you will only have access to it on weekends. There is no wireless connection in the barracks (neither at SJ nor Borden). 

No personal reading material (i.e. books, magazines, etc.) during the week...your staff will want you to study for your military classes and work on 'kit and quarters', but once again, after indoc and on weekends, you can get all that stuff out of civvy lock-up. That is, if you (your platoon) don't lose the privilege. 

It's incredible how much you find yourself missing the simple things like listening to music during those first 5 weeks.


----------



## Dante43 (25 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply buddy, I look foward to St. Jean.


----------



## armygirlangie (28 Dec 2009)

Hi there, I am staring BMQ Jan 11, 2010 in Borden, and I am 46, and will be an RMS Clerk. Time is flying and not much time left, oh boy!


----------



## PMW (28 Dec 2009)

armygirlangie said:
			
		

> Hi there, I am staring BMQ Jan 11, 2010 in Borden, and I am 46, and will be an RMS Clerk. Time is flying and not much time left, oh boy!



Hi armygirlangie, 

Welcome, the BMQ has a good mix of older recruits and I am looking forward to reporting in at Borden on the 9th of January and meeting everyone.  I sent you a PM with the URL to the Facebook group for BMQ 0340


----------



## armygirlangie (29 Dec 2009)

Thanks very much. I am driving my car up from St. George, Ontario. What time are most people arriving? Don't want to look like a geek, or be too early or too late.... I have wheels, oh yeah...


----------



## PMW (29 Dec 2009)

armygirlangie said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. I am driving my car up from St. George, Ontario. What time are most people arriving? Don't want to look like a geek, or be too early or too late.... I have wheels, oh yeah...



I am taking the bus leaving CFRC Oshawa at 10:30 and it stops at CFRC Toronto and leaves at 11:30.  I would say arriving at Borden between 13:00 - 14:00.

I will bring my car after the 4 week indoctrination is over.  It will be nice to have the ability to go home on weekends.


----------



## CallOfDuty (29 Dec 2009)

heheheh...get ready for your world to be flipped upside-down!!!!!!  And probably your freshly made, ready for inspection bed too, lol.   ;D    I'm not kidding, but it's a good time nonetheless


----------



## RandyL (29 Dec 2009)

I'm driving as well. I'll probably plan to get there  between noon and 1pm. Give me an hour or so to relax from driving and just take some time before I actually go inside. How is everyones physical prep going so far? Assuming that your are preparing yourself. I'm doing ok. Smoking 20 years has seemed to slow me down a bit.  :-\   Gonna have to head out for another run later today. Can't really let this chilly weather stop us, not with only 12 days to go.


----------



## AlexD. (29 Dec 2009)

Swearing in next week and leaving for BMQ the week after. Fully hyped!! god damn


----------



## BearPusher (29 Dec 2009)

I don't know about all of you but Christmas did not help, that darned eggnog is so good teamed up with some cookies  :'(. I'm leaving my job in 2 days so that leaves me 2 full weeks to really cinch down on things.

All of you heading out on the 9th must be getting really excited. I'm going on the 16th and I'm already getting anxious.


----------



## keano (30 Dec 2009)

Swear in on the 7th, fly out the 16th starting BMQ @ Borden 18th.  

As far as physical prep goes, just running a lot, not fast or anything, doing the weights etc.  Mostly trying to get the cardio up.  

Very excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## CallOfDuty (30 Dec 2009)

...remember, the first one there gets to be course senior!!!!


----------



## PMW (30 Dec 2009)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ...remember, the first one there gets to be course senior!!!!



I have that title in both age (50) and rank ( Cpl. )


----------



## Next_Level (31 Dec 2009)

Yes, finally got my registration complete! Anyways my swear in on the 14th of jan, fly out on the 16th, and start on the 18th. 

I'm interested if any of you are young like myself......18.


----------



## AlexD. (31 Dec 2009)

Next_Level said:
			
		

> Yes, finally got my registration complete! Anyways my swear in on the 14th of jan, fly out on the 16th, and start on the 18th.
> 
> I'm interested if any of you are young like myself......18.



Can't speak for the others, but I'm 20.


----------



## BearPusher (31 Dec 2009)

Well I'm still a "young gun" at 22 with a couple of years under my belt. Hey Next_level where are swearing in? As I'm swearing in at CFRC Vancouver on the Jan. 14th and flying out on the 16th as well.


----------



## keano (1 Jan 2010)

I`m a not so young 35!


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (1 Jan 2010)

I'm 17 and will be turning 18 in March.


----------



## PMW (2 Jan 2010)

One Week today and I report at Borden to start BMQ .. See everyone there


----------



## CSickness (2 Jan 2010)

Good luck to all you lucky gals and gents heading into Basic .. Mine will most likely be the April Course at Borden ... I have been told the key is to make nothing they do to you personal and to just play the game ... good luck!


----------



## AlexD. (2 Jan 2010)

PMW said:
			
		

> One Week today and I report at Borden to start BMQ .. See everyone there



Despite your course starting a week ahead of ours, hopefully we'll all run into each other some time!


----------



## silverbirdtank (6 Jan 2010)

A week from tomorow I head to edmonton to get sworn in. Fly to Ontario next saturday and see you all at Borden at that time.

So nervous it's awesome.


----------



## AlexD. (6 Jan 2010)

silverbirdtank said:
			
		

> A week from tomorow I head to edmonton to get sworn in. Fly to Ontario next saturday and see you all at Borden at that time.
> 
> So nervous it's awesome.



Swore in today. Time to fill in forms lol


----------



## BearPusher (7 Jan 2010)

1 week tomorrow until I swear in  ;D. Now I'm really starting to get anxious, that and I got my joining instructions today. I'm kind of disappointed that we're not allowed to bring any sort of knives to Borden as per the instructions. Not that I expect to use one much other than for the field portion, but I've grown rather fond of my jump knife and leatherman and find them invaluable when outdoors.


----------



## silverbirdtank (7 Jan 2010)

Ya, I got a little knife for christmas now it has to sit in a box for months upon months.

Oh well, see how things go, i'm sure they will provide us with a kife if we need one.

Can't wait to get yelled at and fold my clothes just right.


----------



## keano (7 Jan 2010)

Won`t be heading to Borden for my BMQ....a very proactive recruiter and some digging myself found that AC OP had 2 positions open up (previously told it was closed and it was my first choice).
Running around getting blood work and ECG as well as eye testing done.  Should have offer shortly as everything is being marked rush  and I was told "unofficially" a spot is being held for me.

Cheers to all heading to Borden.  I look forward to your stories!


----------



## BearPusher (8 Jan 2010)

I was wondering if anybody else knows how much civilian clothes we're supposed to bring? Browsing through the St. Jean joining instructions it lists that we should bring enough for 4 days, but the Borden instructions don't mention it other than we may be able to wear civilian attire after working hours once the initial 4 week period has ended.


----------



## AlexD. (8 Jan 2010)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anybody else knows how much civilian clothes we're supposed to bring? Browsing through the St. Jean joining instructions it lists that we should bring enough for 4 days, but the Borden instructions don't mention it other than we may be able to wear civilian attire after working hours once the initial 4 week period has ended.



The Borden joining instructions seem to be more-so in regards to Naval Reserves training, I would probably follow the St-Jean joining instructions in terms of material to bring for a regular force BMQ course and just use the Borden document for the address/driving instructions.

Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## RandyL (8 Jan 2010)

I was wondering the same thing to bearpusher. Both lists of things to bring are slightly different. I'm having to buy all new stuff due to the fact that everything I own are work clothes. Don't imagine dirty jeans with holes would look good to wear..haha.  Can't find 3 combination locks with the same number neither, hopefully I can get those there.  I'm gonna give the recruiting office a call tommorrow as well to see if we need to bring all the paper work that I already have given them before again. Can't really see them wanting copies of everything again but who knows. I bought a pad of legal size paper for the autobiography as well which is what they are asking for, not sure why. Things are getting pretty real, one more day to get my crap together. I think my dog is gonna die from loneliness when I'm gone. When I leave for the day he sits at the patio door till I get back. He's a rottweiller and he's 9 years old so he's pretty much near the end anywho. Thats just one of the many things that are starting to hit me with the reality sitting in. Crazy, crazy.


----------



## RandyL (8 Jan 2010)

If anyone is interested, whatever paper work you already submitted, you don't have to bring again. Only have to bring what you hadn't already given to the recruiting centre.
By the way, Staples / Business Depot around here only sells legal size paper in a pack of 5 notepads for $15.  I'm sure when I get there tommorrow they will say that I could have used regular sized paper.    :


----------



## BearPusher (8 Jan 2010)

RandyL I know what you mean I have a 15 year old miniature poodle. When I left for University he started stalking my family and got pretty depressed. I figure if my sister can bribe him with enough ham he'll get by. To all of you heading out for bmq tomorrow good luck and I'll hopefully see some of you sometime after the 16th


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Jan 2010)

AlexD. said:
			
		

> The Borden joining instructions seem to be more-so in regards to Naval Reserves training, I would probably follow the St-Jean joining instructions in terms of material to bring for a regular force BMQ course and just use the Borden document for the address/driving instructions.
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong.



Nope, you are not wrong. I've been to both locations, so I can tell you that for the most part, what goes for one, goes for the other. The only differences I recall as far as what to bring are that (1) in SJ you should have an alarm clock whereas in Borden you should *not*, and (2) in SJ, a watch was mandatory but in Borden it was optional. As far as clothing goes, bring enough clothes to wear for about 5 days - you should have your uniform by Friday of week 0. Bring some nice, professional-looking clothes for those first few days, but also have some more casual clothes for weekend wear for after indoc.


----------



## AlexD. (8 Jan 2010)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Nope, you are not wrong. I've been to both locations, so I can tell you that for the most part, what goes for one, goes for the other. The only differences I recall as far as what to bring are that (1) in SJ you should have an alarm clock whereas in Borden you should *not*, and (2) in SJ, a watch was mandatory but in Borden it was optional. As far as clothing goes, bring enough clothes to wear for about 5 days - you should have your uniform by Friday of week 0. Bring some nice, professional-looking clothes for those first few days, but also have some more casual clothes for weekend wear for after indoc.



Alright, cool thanks for clearing that up! Too bad I already bought an alarm clock hahah.   

Anyway, finally got all my paperwork done and clothing/items purchased.  Hurry up and arrive already, next weekend!!


----------



## PMW (8 Jan 2010)

It was October 26, 2009 when I started this Topic "January 2010 BMQ" and now the time has arrived to leave and start BMQ.  I wish every one success regardless of location where you are doing BMQ.

I will post progress on the first opportunity.


----------



## BearPusher (12 Jan 2010)

Well I finally have everything in order, all that's left to do is wait. Swearing in on Thursday then gone on Saturday. So close I'm going crazy. At least it's a good sort of crazy, it keeps me motivated.  :warstory:


----------



## Turret (14 Jan 2010)

Heading to BMQ on Saturday (armoured crewman). Just curious I got my joining instructions but theres no mention of an autobiography. Do we do it when we get there or am i supposed to do it before i go. Also said nothing of a void cheque.


----------



## AlexD. (14 Jan 2010)

Turret said:
			
		

> Heading to BMQ on Saturday (armoured crewman). Just curious I got my joining instructions but theres no mention of an autobiography. Do we do it when we get there or am i supposed to do it before i go. Also said nothing of a void cheque.



Check the St-Jean joining instructions, you can find them here: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/ir-ji.pdf (From the Joining Instructions thread in the Basic Training forum) - You'll find the outline in there for the content of your autobiography (I, as well as the group I was sworn in with, was strongly encouraged to have an autobiography written prior to reporting to base) and also the mention to bring a void cheque (or direct deposit sheet too if that's what your bank uses.)  I believe the Borden joining instructions are not as precise or applicable as the document is originally for Naval Reserve training, so refer to the St-Jean set of instructions for items to bring, etc. for a regular force BMQ.

Cya Saturday!


----------



## Turret (15 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the speedy reply, will check it out.


----------



## Turret (15 Jan 2010)

Is it supposed to be on loose leaf?


----------



## AlexD. (15 Jan 2010)

Turret said:
			
		

> Is it supposed to be on loose leaf?



The joining instructions say 8.5" x 14" lined paper 1 - 1 1/2 pages + cover page, so I assume so.


----------

